# Hindi/Urdu/Punjabi: No entry! Please use the other door.



## cercolumi

Hi everybody. I would like to post this advice in many languages to the pubblic whom get access to my office:

*No entry! Please use the other door.*

I'm sorry but I really don't know how to translate this and I'm not even able to give to you my attempt.

Thanks in advance for your kind help.


----------



## marrish

Urdu: داخلہ ممنوع! دوسرا دروازہ استعمال کیجئے۔ Transliteration: _daaxilah mamnuu3! duusraa darwaazah isti3maal kiiji'e_.


----------



## cercolumi

Hi marrish. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JaiHind

In Hindi: 

प्रवेश वर्जित. कृपया दूसरे दरवाजे का उपयोग करें.


----------



## cercolumi

Hindi, in my opinion, is one of the most beautiful writed languages. I love it. 
Thanks for your help Jai.


----------



## Qureshpor

JaiHind said:


> In Hindi:
> 
> प्रवेश वर्जित. कृपया दूसरे दरवाजे का उपयोग करें.



For the sake of consistency, would "dvaar" be a good word for "darvaazah"?


----------



## greatbear

In any case, it should be "दरवाज़े", not "दरवाजे"! I wouldn't use "dvaar" though, simply because "dvaar" could also mean a portico or any entrance without a door, not necessarily meaning a door, which a darvaazaa means.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Urdu: داخلہ ممنوع! دوسرا دروازہ استعمال کیجئے۔ Transliteration: _daaxilah mamnuu3! duusraa darwaazah isti3maal kiiji'e_.



Hi,

Why would 'daakhil' or 'dakhal' be wrong here?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

Punjabi: *itthe rok *(laggii) *e*! p_haliyo loko, os buuhe choN jaa'o.


----------



## cercolumi

Hi QURESHPOR, and thanks to you too. 
Do "rok" or "laggii" are both acceptables? Which is the difference? 
@ greatbear: you are right suggesting to be more generic in the "door" definition, actually it is a little cancel. Anyway the advice will take place right near this cancel and I think people would understand which "door" we are talking about.


----------



## Qureshpor

cercolumi said:


> Hi QURESHPOR, and thanks to you too.
> Do "rok" or "laggii" are both acceptables? Which is the difference?
> @ greatbear: you are right suggesting to be more generic in the "door" definition, actually it is a little cancel. Anyway the advice will take place right near this cancel and I think people would understand which "door" we are talking about.



Literal translation: (I originally had "that door" but below I have changed it to "other door")

1) itthe* rok* e! p_haliyo loko, duuje buuhe choN jaa'o. 

There is a *restriction *here. Good people, use the other door.

2) itthe rok* laggii *e! p_haliyo loko, duuje buuhe choN jaa'o.

There is a restriction *attached *here. Good people, use the other door.


----------



## cercolumi

Ok, I see. Thanks for your kind explanation.


----------



## panjabigator

> *No entry! Please use the other door.
> *



I agree with QP's suggestions above. 

Here's another suggestion:

"itthoN auNRā manā ai. Kirpā karke dūje būhe dī vartoN karo jī." 

Though, I now wonder if this sentence works pragmatically in Punjabi, or if I'm borrowing from English constructions. Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## marrish

Here you can see how QP's sentence would look like in Shahmukhi script.View attachment 10696


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> I agree with QP's suggestions above.
> 
> Here's another suggestion:
> 
> "itthoN auNRā manā ai. Kirpā karke dūje būhe dī vartoN karo jī."
> 
> Though, I now wonder if this sentence works pragmatically in Punjabi, or if I'm borrowing from English constructions. Anyway, my two cents.



Thank you PG SaaHib. I am not familiar with "vartoN karnaa". Would "itthoN jaaNRaa" be a better choice?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Here you can see how QP's sentence would look like in Shahmukhi script.View attachment 10696



Thank you, marrish SaaHib. Much appreciated.


----------

